

Flash getting native Direct3D & OpenGL GPU Hardware-accelerated 3D support - object404
http://www.flashrealtime.com/max-racer-multiplayer/

======
object404
Just announced and demoed at this morning's Adobe Max 2010 keynote by CTO
Kevin Lynch. Another big demo for Flash gaming/gamedev is native support for
gamepads/joystick controllers.

<http://max.adobe.com/online/monday/>

